# What do you do during Ramadan?



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

I'am moving to Dubai and starting a job in the last week of July. Ramadan is starting in a week after that. What do you guys do during this time after work since I heard that things wind up at work around 2 or 3pm? Is this true? Are malls and cinemas open during this time? And how many days do private companies give off for Eid?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sleep during the day, go out in the evenings. Everything will stay open to the early morning hours. August will be insane hot. So is a good thing to not have to move around much during that time of the year during the day. If you do go out during the day, you will find many shops closed (the smaller type places) but you will also find no traffic and the big malls pretty much empty, but open. Keep in mind you shouldnt eat or drink in public the five minute walk in 49C to and from the car. The city will waken up each evening around 5 or 6 and people will take to the streets in masses for iftar. Try to incorporate some different iftars locations into your agenda. A mosque iftar is a humbling affair. Alot of the locals will tend to stay up until the wee hours out and about, only to come home in time to pray and go to sleep.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Richdufai said:


> I'am moving to Dubai and starting a job in the last week of July. Ramadan is starting in a week after that. What do you guys do during this time after work since I heard that things wind up at work around 2 or 3pm? Is this true? Are malls and cinemas open during this time? And how many days do private companies give off for Eid?


Working hours are typically reduced to 6 hours per day during Ramadan. The exact timings are determined by your company's HR department. However, do note that there are certain companies that employ only expats that would ignore these revised timings and ask you to work normal hours. Depending on the industry you work in, some companies also introduce shift work or (more commonly in construction), you may actually start work at the crack of dawn.

Private companies are normally given 2 days off. The exact days are dependent on moon sighting, which affectively announces the end of Ramadan. Bear in mind that if the days fall on a weekend, you will not get any days off in lieu (unless your company policy dictates otherwise). Typically, the Government will make an announcement a few days before the end of Ramadan, to specify the exact days that you will be given off. It is a bit of hit and miss, in terms of planning anything.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Go on holiday for as long of it as possible. All the crazies come out in Ramadan.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 Gavtek. try not to be on the roads just before suset as people who have fasted all day race like mad to get home in time to eat with the family. It`s commonly know as te
he Iftar 500. 
Restsurants in Hotels are open all day but won`t serve drink until 7 - 7.30. Places like BK and the other junk food outlets are open but you can only do take out. I have to say at the start I though it was a big hardship not to be eating or drinking all days but the reality is that a lot of the locals just change their lives to night shifts of eating and drinking more than usual and then sleep all day so as to feel no effect of the fasting. 
Oh and sales of Vimto go through the roof!


----------



## Richdufai (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info folks!


----------



## chubunga (Feb 17, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> +1 Gavtek. try not to be on the roads just before suset as people who have fasted all day race like mad to get home in time to eat with the family. It`s commonly know as te
> he Iftar 500.
> Restsurants in Hotels are open all day but won`t serve drink until 7 - 7.30. Places like BK and the other junk food outlets are open but you can only do take out. I have to say at the start I though it was a big hardship not to be eating or drinking all days but the reality is that a lot of the locals just change their lives to night shifts of eating and drinking more than usual and then sleep all day so as to feel no effect of the fasting.
> Oh and sales of Vimto go through the roof!


I have to ask...Vimto?!?!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

chubunga said:


> I have to ask...Vimto?!?!


LINK


----------



## chubunga (Feb 17, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> LINK


I know what Vimto is!!!  I'm asking why they drink so much of it during Ramadan!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

full of sugar so it provides them with a boost of energy for the huge meal, can quench thirst if prepared properly or do the opposite if not!


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

Mmm vimto...!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

sleep becomes the national sport in all Muslim countries during Ramadan. He who sleeps the most wins!  Separate awards for men, women and children of course


----------



## DubaiB&W (Aug 11, 2011)

I personally prefer to take my vacation during Ramadan...everything is SOOO SLOWWWW!
This year is also in August (50 degrees)......


----------

